# wife swop



## kingcutter

lizzie [smiley=rifle.gif] fucking scum.


----------



## Guy

You really watch it ?????


----------



## NickP

Shouldn't have been allowed to have kids Â :-/

I think there should be mandatory IQ testing before letting people have children........would solve a hell of alot of todays problems Â [smiley=idea2.gif] :-X

Zip flamesuit on Â


----------



## kingcutter

> Shouldn't have been allowed to have kids Â :-/
> 
> I think there should be mandatory IQ testing before letting people have children........would solve a hell of alot of todays problems Â [smiley=idea2.gif] :-X
> 
> Zip flamesuit on Â


i have never seen such sad twats,oh fuck yes i have outside the fucking postoffice monday morning with there fucking cider why was it the only alchohol that did not get taxed?


----------



## Nimbus

oh.. cant be that bad can it ? 
I mean, taking home Â£30k+ after tax when neither of them have a job.... [smiley=furious3.gif]

makes you wonder why you bother....


----------



## R6B TT

Absolutely. 37K for doing feck all for themselves or the GDP - or anyone else 
I foolishly assumed the (multiple tens of K but not quite 100 in tax) I paid last year went to pay for nurses, teachers, not some lazy northern cunts.

Shotgun please...


----------



## vagman

I was flicking through the channels and came across the programme whilst the Yorkshire bloke was " fuckin this and fuckin the next thing" .........so I stayed on 4 and looked at the rest of it.

Sad thing is that there must be thousands and thousands of "families" like them the length and breadth of the land......i.e. work shy, heart lazy, yobbish, fucking pieces of shit.


----------



## R6B TT

Feck here's the Mrs ....
Talk about breeding like rabbits, whats going to happen to our country if these morons children, yes and they will be morons too, all have 8 sprogs each sponging 37k off our taxes?!! You lot will have to work twice as hard or give up your jobs and start living off the state,in order to afford tt's! Things just aren't how they used to be in 't old days


----------



## NickP

See my above suggestion


----------



## ronin

but at least they will never be TT owners


----------



## saint

arm just to add - the other couple were twats too.......


----------



## SaulTTR

Twats to good for 'em. Hanging that's what i say


----------



## vlastan

I didn't watch it but from your comments I can understand what you mean.

Did they really mention on it claiming Â£30k tax free a year?

These are the bastards that go around and scratch our cars as well.


----------



## kingcutter

every town in the land has one of these family's its about time we rebeled took to the streets and give em all a dam good fucking slapping


----------



## R6B TT

> I didn't watch it but from your comments I can understand what you mean.
> 
> Did they really mention on it claiming Â£30k tax free a year?
> 
> These are the bastards that go around and scratch our cars as well. Â


Yep - there was a couple both working earning 28K between them with 2 kids and buying a detached house - and these scum from Rochdale, neither working, living in a council house, 8 kids and scammimg 37K a year in benefits.

Shakes head in disbelief ....... this makes me so ANGRY [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## saint

> and these scum from Rochdale, neither working, living in a council house, 8 kids and scammimg 37K a year in benefits


I would not call them scum - its what they have been brought up to do - blame the welfare state enabling them to live off that kind of money. If u were handed Â£37k a year to sit on yer arse and drink Carling wouldn't you?


----------



## head_ed

> but at least they will never be TT owners Â


I'm sure there are a lot of people here that earn less than they take in benefits.........don't be so sure! 

Besides, I'm sure they'll leave the 7 youngest with the older one when they nip off for a few pints at the working mens club!


----------



## garyc

> If u were handed Â£37k a year to sit on yer arse and drink Carling wouldn't you?


Chuck in an extra Â£50K and I'd give it serious consideration Saint  Oh and make it Special Brew ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc

> These are the bastards that go around and scratch our cars as well.


A comment as equally obnoxious and narrowed-mindedly stereotypical as anything that foul-mouthed hag had to say on the program last night.

Was interested also by the hag's sentiments that the wet bloke wasn't "a man", as he worked for a living, looked after the kids and did the household chores. Well he gets my vote as being twice the man as the sponger, although he did lose a few points at the end for not reaching over the table and lamping the hag for calling his wife a "slag".

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## head_ed

Actually, I found the couple from Rochdale to be higly misunderstood and articulate..

I think that you should respect someone that obviously suffers with a chronic debilitating disorder. Cake retention is serious, and can lead to all manner of side effects, including the wearing of skin tight velour and sprog droppage.

Give the poor, poor woman a break you heartless bastards. 

Mart.


----------



## Kell

lol.

Didn't see it last night, but watched it last week.

Glad to see the idiot brother on it last time realised that he was being a dick and that his wife realised that she was nothing more than an employee at best and a prostitute at worst.


----------



## Dubcat

I think these fuckers are 10000000 times worse than the asylum seekers everyone seems to be picking on...


----------



## garyc

> I think these fuckers are 10000000 times worse than the asylum seekers everyone seems to be picking on...


In one Wintermute - and that's why I'd avocate deporting scumbag for each needy bone fide refugee who can add value to society.

Trouble is, where would we ship the scumbags out to? USA would be favorite.....


----------



## Dubcat

to Iraq and Afghanistan of course. They would learn how to put a days hard work in there I am sure


----------



## Dotti

Everybody I have seen today so far has asked if I watched this program last night and shux I missed it . From all your comments it has had me laughing to bits. However they could spice it up a bit and put both the wives living together and make them share a bed ;D or the men even :-X .


----------



## vlastan

> Â However they could spice it up a bit and put both the wives living together and make them share a bed Â ;D or the men even Â :-X Â .


Dirty mind! ;D


----------



## Kell

Blimey - how filthy must your mind be for Nik to call you dirty?


----------



## vlastan

> Blimey - how filthy must your mind be for Nik to call you dirty? Â


I know this lady better than you! Perhaps my views are a little biased! ;D


----------



## R6B TT

Just checked out the Channel4 forums - apparently dear Lizzie spends 70 quid a week on Bingo, so if she gave up Bingo and **** she could easily afford a TT on Benefits.

Also the Rochdale DSS Office have been inundated with calls today ......

Hope some upstanding citizens of Rochdale (I assume there are some) have been around to remonstrate with them today


----------



## Dotti

> I know this lady better than you! Perhaps my views are a little biased! Â ;D


Ahem ...... COUGH !! Choke !! :-X

I wonder if the benefits agency will check their status more deeply now they have been on television to make sure they are not pulling a fast one. That is so much money for them to get on benefit. Infact it is an obscene amount to be claiming isn't it? When you think there are some other family really scraping the barrel to work to keep a roof over their heads.


----------



## head_ed

For all you who missed it the other night, it is being repeated tonight (Thursday)..

... enjoy! :

Mart.


----------



## andytt

11:40 channel 4...

it's well good for a laugh.. ..

Sara Cox quote this morning which I thought was quite funny about the woman in Wife Swap

" ...we were poor but were happy etc.etc, but there are two types of poor, poor people and poor people with greasy hair!"

Fantastic.. funniest thign she is ever likely to say and so true about the Waynetta character in tonights show.


----------



## Kell

yeah, but I always thought Coxy looked like SHE had greasy hair.

Always looks a bit grubby. Â Bit of a soap dodger.


----------



## andytt

ye still would tho. ;D

if she shut up for a second. thank god Moylsey is getting the breakfast show...!. now all we need is more mark and lard and less Coxy.!


----------



## coupe-sport

Means test them - i cant see how you can have so many kids and not work to support them - fucking slackers.


----------



## groganp

Ok, so these people are without doubt lazy, chain-smoking, sponging fuckers. But what are they going to do? Say no thanks to the equivalent of Â£55k per year because they are worried about people on the TT forum calling them names?

If the government is going to give it to them, they are going to take it. Don't forget who it is that is giving all your money away on this and countless other futile policies. How fucking hard can it be to cap benefits? How fucking hard can it be to make someone get off his arse and do a days work before you hand him a benefits cheque? When you next get the chance to tell the government what you think about it's financial (mis)management, I suggest you take it.


----------



## Dotti

Think I might watch the repeat then ...... then slag it off with you lot ;D


----------



## vlastan

I watched the second half and I can now understand better!!

How can she complain about her chronic asthma when she smoke like this? And when she gets lung cancer a bit later then the NHS will pick up the bill!

I suggest we send them some condoms...it looks that every time they have sex they reproduce!!

I think to be fair...how is it possible to be employed when you have 8 children to look after? Not possible!! And even if the guy was working he wouldn't fucking earn any fucking enough fucking money to fucking live!! ;D ;D

David Attenborough was suggesting that we try to stop the increase of the population as Britain will be overpopulated. So they should go and stitch Lizzy's cunt together to stop her from being so stupid!   ;D


----------



## vlastan

And of course the silly hair clip on extension that made her look so "fabby"!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti

Well, I did watch it I hasten to add. 8 Kids though! Blimey! :-/
Vlastan never mind stitching up her doodoh as you put it, I am suprised her old man doesn't get lost up there after giving birth 8 times ! 
Honestly with a site for sore eyes and a gobby f*****g mauffff on that chick no wonder she was insecure about her partner going off with another woman because no one else in this world would probably look at!


----------



## JohnnyS

The bloke from Wife Swap is neither lazy nor stupid. I see in todays paper he works as a builder and has his own business cards etc. Done loads of jobs in the area. Like to be paid 'cash in hand' according to his clients.

I'm the stupid one. I pay tax / NI / VAT so that clever people like him don't have to.

And another thing, the Â£37k pa they get (tax free - thats around Â£55k pa before tax/NI to the rest of us stupid people) includes a payment to his missus of over Â£5k pa for 'caring' for their asthmatic son.

Ah well, the wife's away for a girlie weekend and left me her Roadster to clean.


----------



## Neil

Finally watched it last nite (videod the repeat - 11.40 too late for me :-/), at least I know what you were all talking about now ;D

Cannot believe they get the equivalent of Â£55k pa in benefits - unbelievable  What incentive do people have to work in this country?, absolutely none.

As has been said, on the one hand you can't blame them for taking the cash, but surely something has to be done to encourage people to come off benefits and earn a living themselves, becuase there's certainly no incentive now 

(PS. Good TV though  ;D)


----------



## vlastan

> The bloke from Wife Swap is neither lazy nor stupid. I see in todays paper he works as a builder and has his own business cards etc. Done loads of jobs in the area. Â Like to be paid 'cash in hand' according to his clients.
> 
> I'm the stupid one. I pay tax / NI / VAT so that clever people like him don't have to.
> 
> And another thing, the Â£37k pa they get (tax free - thats around Â£55k pa before tax/NI to the rest of us stupid people) includes a payment to his missus of over Â£5k pa for 'caring' for their asthmatic son.
> 
> Ah well, the wife's away for a girlie weekend and left me her Roadster to clean.


Hahahahahahahahaha ;D

Now the tax office will go after them for defrauding them. They wanted to become famous and be on the telly...they may end up in prison now!! And I do hope they do the bastards!!


----------



## Dotti

Got one thing to say about these people on benefit who think they are smart enough to work for get 'cash in hand'! F*****g greedy bastards!  Anyway, people like that wont get away with it in the future when they obolish some of the benefits the system hands out ;D. Then they will have to get educated and have to find a job to pay for Wayneta's smokes, hair pieces and all the kids they have! ;D


----------



## StuarTT

Is that the rough one who got her tits out in one of today's papers?

I was watching Ri:se this morning and they were joking about this ugly rough bird from last weeks Wife Swapping getting her tits out in the paper!!!


----------



## andytt

got a 5p Sunday Sport yesterday and some MONG had her copie baps out.. She had her make up all done and that but looked about as appealing as a wet sponge. How her hubby boned her more than 8 times (guessing she never got preggers ever time they shagged) is beyond me. There's not enough booze in Scotland to make me go near that behemoth!


----------



## kingcutter

get ready for 2nite 9pm


----------



## scoTTy

I'm watching it now. The skin headed, spliff smoking, McDonalds addict, white Escort cabriolet driving, selfish idot father is a twat!


----------



## kingcutter

> I'm watching it now. The skin headed, spliff smoking, McDonalds addict, white Escort cabriolet driving, selfish idot father is a twat! Â


i think the the vegie bird has issues poor partner you could tell he was having fun at the dogs and the barbie to be crushed like a fly when she got home,'get some backbone fella'
if my wife treated me like that throwing away milk like that stroopy cow,well she be homeless


----------



## andytt

now that fat tart wants a chatshow?!!!!!

as if vanessa et al isnt' enough some other gobby fat sow is wanting on the Telly...

why don't fit burds want to do chatshows eh!


----------



## ag

> why don't fit burds want to do chatshows eh!


This is so true.


----------



## Dotti

Change of subject here slightly ;D .

Do you all help your wives or partners around the home with cooking, ironing or any domestic uses .


----------



## Rogue

> Change of subject here slightly Â ;D Â .
> 
> Do you all help your wives or partners around the home with cooking, ironing or any domestic uses Â . Â Â


I do.
She does all the "proper" housework, I do all the cooking and usually do the dishes and anything else I can to help out.

Rogue


----------



## Kell

I do most of the cooking and am the only person in our house that appears to know where the dishwasher is.

For the rest of the stuff, we have a cleaner. Except she's fucking useless as well.  :-/


----------



## garyc

> I do most of the cooking and am the only person in our house that appears to know where the dishwasher is.
> 
> For the rest of the stuff, we have a cleaner. Â Except she's fucking useless as well. Â :-/


Ditto. Â Do 99.999% of cooking, most of the hoovering and dusting, clean the bogs, cut the lawn, and DIY, and all my own washing ironing.

She's pretty good on kitchen detail and mops the floors plus reads a lot of magazines but I love her.

I'm too tight to pay for a cleaner and the ones we've had have not been up to much - too young and flightly. Â It's Crone's work. 

[/i]


----------



## Dotti

WaWseeeeee lads.... I'm impressed . Looks like I have some learning to do in my household when it comes to delegating some house rules and chores [smiley=whip.gif]. Actually hubs is pretty domesticated, he can cook a roast, put the hoover around and take good care of our two little boys when asked [smiley=policeman.gif]

I think they should do a 'hubby swop' series [smiley=idea.gif].... that would be a giggle


----------



## garyc

> Ditto. Â Do 99.999% of cooking, most of the hoovering and dusting, clean the bogs, cut the lawn, and DIY, and all my own washing ironing.
> 
> She's pretty good on kitchen detail and mops the floors plus reads a lot of magazines but I love her.
> 
> I'm too tight to pay for a cleaner and the ones we've had have not been up to much - too young and flightly. Â It's Crone's work.


I was going to say, 'She's very good on bedding', but thought the better of it. 

_"Yes, Dear, just coming with that tea"......._


----------



## paulatt

> I think they should do a 'hubby swop' series Â [smiley=idea.gif].... that would be a giggle Â


ohhh yes please. Can I Jennifer Aniston's husband for a week?


----------



## stevett

Only just saw this thread. I had the pleasure of going to school with "Lizzie" in Rochdale for 12 years!
I have fond memories of seeing her sat in class pregnant, lovely :

I'm sure you'll all be as pleased as I am to learn that her mother did exactly the same, i.e. had loads of kids and lived off tax payers money. It's a family tradition. Her sisters are at it as well.

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## vlastan

> Only just saw this thread. I had the pleasure of going to school with "Lizzie" in Rochdale for 12 years!
> I have fond memories of seeing her sat in class pregnant, lovely Â :
> 
> I'm sure you'll all be as pleased as I am to learn that her mother did exactly the same, i.e. had loads of kids and lived off tax payers money. It's a family tradition. Her sisters are at it as well.
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif]


Oh shit...8 more of these kids on the dole then!!


----------



## stevett

when you work it out by generation it's amazing how many kids they could have living off the dole, if they stick to only 8 kids each!.......

8
64
512
4096
32768, after only 5 generations!

I daren't work out how much that would cost in benefits / annum.
Are you all set to work until the day you die to support our friend Lizzie and her family


----------



## Dotti

It's on again tonight you lot! So DON'T MISS YA FAV PAST TIME OF WATCHING IT


----------



## kingcutter

> It's on again tonight you lot! Â So DON'T MISS YA FAV PAST TIME OF WATCHING IT


its a must see i will be there as ever enjoy


----------



## garyc

wot time, wot channel?


----------



## Dotti

> wot time, wot channel?


Gary.. Channel 4 time 9pm .

Civil servants Roy and Judith take a place for everything and the everything in it's place approach to life and child rearing. So what are the odds that their counterpart - Belinda and Geoffrey - are going to be the easy-going, free spirit kind of folks? Both pairings brace themselves as they prepare to take a trip into the unknown ;D


----------



## Dotti

I think they should do a couple of TT famalies  to spice this series up . Can you imagine both famalies comparing TT's and the man of the house has an obligation as part of the wife swop deal to let the other wife drive the TT ;D. Now that would be fun and cause tension if she curbed the the wheels OUCH ! :-X


----------



## garyc

> I think they should do a couple of TT famalies Â  to spice this series up Â . Â Can you imagine both famalies comparing TT's and the man of the house has an obligation as part of the wife swop deal to let the other wife drive the TT Â ;D. Â Now that would be fun and cause tension if she curbed the the wheels OUCH ! Â :-X Â


Or the wives could swap map reading duties with the others husband. With hilarious consequences. ;D


----------



## Dotti

So who would fancy swopping their wife to Vlastan then ;D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vlastan

Change the question to: "Who would I like from their wives to spend 15 days with?"

I would prefer open minded women that are prepared to "enjoy" the experience and come back later for more! ;D ;D


----------



## kingcutter

Well another classic tonight typical bloody tax inspectors.that other women looked like eddie izzard


----------



## vlastan

> Well another classic tonight typical bloody tax inspectors.that other women looked like eddie izzard


I guess that's the idea that makes great entertainment. They always put mismatching people together and let them fight for our entertainment.

What suprises me is that people actually volunteer to do this. Â :-/


----------



## Dotti

Right come you lot clean and tidy up ya TT's ..... I'm coming to inspect them [smiley=policeman.gif] and if they are messy your fine will be ............... ?!?!?!?!?!?!? ;D

I can't belive those parents check their kids bedrooms every single saturday without fail at dot on 12pm and if they are not clean and tidy they get a fine of Â£1 deducted from their pocket money. I think that couple need to get out more :-/. My god that guy was just so 'stiff' and sterile !


----------



## vlastan

> Right come you lot clean and tidy up ya TT's ..... I'm coming to inspect them Â [smiley=policeman.gif] and if they are messy your fine will be ............... ?!?!?!?!?!?!? Â ;D
> 
> I can't belive those parents check their kids bedrooms every single saturday without fail at dot on 12pm and if they are not clean and tidy they get a fine of Â£1 deducted from their pocket money. Â I think that couple need to get out more Â :-/. Â My god that guy was just so 'stiff' and sterile !


Yes mistress...I will clean my TT!! ;D

How did you notice that the guy was "stiff"? Shame on you!


----------



## Dotti

> Yes mistress...I will clean my TT!! Â ;D
> 
> How did you notice that the guy was "stiff"? Shame on you! Â


*chuckle* steady on Vlastan  !


----------



## paulatt

> So who would fancy swopping their wife to Vlastan then Â ;D Â !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Abi,
We are wives so could end up being swopped with Vlastan's wife!!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
What a thought!! Have to avoid this - Which would be worse, selling the TT or getting a divorce?


----------



## Dotti

> Abi,
> We are wives so could end up being swopped with Vlastan's wife!!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> What a thought!! Have to avoid this - Which would be worse, selling the TT or getting a divorce?


Yey Paula .... Or even more worse Vlastan attempting to open 'all' the doors to be polite :-X ;D


----------



## vlastan

> Which would be worse, selling the TT or getting a divorce?


The worse will be to decline the swap! ;D


----------



## Kell

Where do they sleep?


----------



## Dotti

In vlastans bed with him snoring, cheesy feet, kipper breath, his cod piece and his nervous twitch ;D


----------



## vlastan

> In vlastans bed with him snoring, cheesy feet, kipper breath, his cod piece and his nervous twitch Â ;D


How the hell do you have so many details about my habits? Are you spying on me? ;D


----------



## Dotti

Vlastan, you carry out those habits from day to day and on the odd occasion we have met ;D. Just something I observed along with many other habits which I won't mention to embaress you ;D .


----------



## paulatt

This TT wife swop idea now sounds horrendous! What we TT wives would have to put up with is beyond the call of duty!!
Arent there any hunky TT men on the forum to make it a little bit attractive? ;D
It goes without saying that we TT wives are absolutely gorgeous. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti

> This TT wife swop idea now sounds horrendous! What we TT wives would have to put up with is beyond the call of duty!!
> Arent there any hunky TT men on the forum to make it a little bit attractive? ;D
> It goes without saying that we TT wives are absolutely gorgeous. Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


*chuckle* ... Hey Paula hun there is always the scooby forum ;D .


----------



## vlastan

The problem with hunky men is that they have a tiny meat between their legs. Check this picture to see what I mean.

***WARNING: ADULT CONTENT, DO NOT OPEN IN THE OFFICE OR IF EASILY OFFENDED***

hunky man with small meat


----------



## paulatt

Nick,
Is that a picture of you? Can I wife swop to your house if it is!!! 

Who cares about his small meat look at the rest of him!!


----------



## garyc

> Nick,
> Is that a picture of you? Can I wife swop to your house if it is!!!
> 
> Who cares about his small meat look at the rest of him!!


Is the raving **** look in then?


----------



## coupe-sport

'Interesting' pictures you keep on in your Webspace V :-X


----------



## Dotti

OMG . Only you could send a pic like that Vlastan :-*


----------



## vlastan

> 'Interesting' pictures you keep on in your Webspace V Â :-X


And you haven't seen anything! My hard disk is very dirty! ;D

Paula, I am surprised you like men with small meats! :


----------



## Dotti

> And you haven't seen anything! My hard disk is very dirty! Â ;D


Jesus christ my eyes drifted as I read that above and my imagination went wild for a moment then ;D


----------



## paulatt

> Jesus christ my eyes drifted as I read that above and my imagination went wild for a moment then Â ;D


and then you felt sick.......


----------



## Dotti

> and then you felt sick.......


... Sick it wasn't Vlastan :-X ;D ! C'mon lord V *** it out for the gawls


----------



## kingcutter

get your cup of tea ready looks like a good one tonite .


----------



## Dotti

Well at least this week it was civil and the wives got on


----------



## saint

Yeah - tame one

But WTF was the on her head????


----------



## garyc

> Yeah - tame one
> 
> But WTF was the on her head????


and why did the children wear hats indoors?


----------



## paulatt

> and why did the children wear hats indoors?


because they didnt have any heating in the house, only heated the swimming pool!! ;D


----------



## saint

I don't think the program did much to dispell the stereotypical view of Scousers.....eh...eh......calm down.....calm down......footie and beer.


----------



## Dotti

> I don't think the program did much to dispell the stereotypical view of Scousers.....eh...eh......calm down.....calm down......footie and beer.


... and you forgot tele with dinner . Afterall, everybody watches tele with dinner ;D


----------



## garyc

> I don't think the program did much to dispell the stereotypical view of Scousers.....eh...eh......calm down.....calm down......footie and beer.


He was a class act living up to any Scouse preconceptions that folk might have.


----------



## r14n

"It's not all football and ****"

name that tune. ( for the Northerners )

The posh git has been bankrupt, and he said "I'm a winner" I think he meant [email protected]*r

Did u clock the lardy boy on the darts team, Rick Wallers big brother.

One of my parents is a scouser, the other was from the Isle's of Scilly.

YES I know what that makes me.

Ian.


----------

